# Problème Clé USB Mac/Windows



## Warrik (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

petit problème avec ma clé USB. Je déplaçais des photos d'un Windows vers mon Mac. Depuis l'ordi, je transférais les photos sur ma clé, je les déplaçais sur mon Mac, je retournais vers l'autre ordi, je supprimais les photos et j'en remettait.
Jusqu'à ce que j'ai l'idée de supprimer les photos de ma clé USB depuis mon Mac (clic droit : déplacer dans la corbeille).
Et en retournant vers l'autre ordi, il ne détecte plus rien mais dit que la clé est pleine  !
Pareil depuis mon Mac, plus rien sur la clé, mais il affiche aussi que la clé est pleine !
Plutôt embêtant...

Alors, vous avez une idée du problème ? Comment faire pour tout supprimer de la clé ?

Ma clé USB est un ancien MP3 de 1 Go. Si ça peut vous aider, il est écrit : Creative MuVo TX USB 2.0.
Mon ordi est un Mac sous Leopard.
Et l'autre un Dell avec Windows XP.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

Vide la corbeille.


----------



## Warrik (1 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Vide la corbeille.



C'est fait mais la clé USB n'était pas dedans.
Ca change quelque chose ?


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

Est-ce que la clé est toujours indiquée comme pleine ?

Normalement, la clé ne se vide réellement que quand on vide la corbeille...


----------



## Warrik (1 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Est-ce que la clé est toujours indiquée comme pleine ?
> 
> Normalement, la clé ne se vide réellement que quand on vide la corbeille...



Merci beaucoup pour ton aide (et rapide en plus) ! Ma cl est de nouveau vide.

Warrik


----------

